# Seneca?



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heading down either the weekend of October 10th or 25th to hang treestands on some private property my buddy owns and to do some fishing. Have fished Seneca in May but never in the late fall. How is the fishing then? And will I need to worry about pulling the boat down or can fish be had from shore. I do have a deep v ranger walleye boat and I know they drop the lake in the fall so I'm not sure about launching situations then. 

Thanks, 
EA51


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Erieangler51 said:


> Heading down either the weekend of October 10th or 25th to hang treestands on some private property my buddy owns and to do some fishing. Have fished Seneca in May but never in the late fall. How is the fishing then? And will I need to worry about pulling the boat down or can fish be had from shore. I do have a deep v ranger walleye boat and I know they drop the lake in the fall so I'm not sure about launching situations then.
> 
> Thanks,
> EA51


you will be fine, they dont drop the mwcd lakes until around gun season. i would bring the boat. way more areas to find eyes with a boat


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Any info on what kind of bite it will be then?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That time of year they can be super shallow or super deep durin the day. if you no how to throw metal you should catch plenty of fish, and fish rip rap areas the last hour of day and during the night with jerkbaits and swim baits. you can catch some great fish at night that time of year


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. We were down in mid May for a bachelor party and most of our fish came from 1-5 fow casting jigs with minnows and plastics and vibes, also got quite a few in some timber in slip bobbers. Was figuring it would be kind of the same pattern.

Only will be down for a Friday afternoon until say evening to split some more wood and hang a few stands so I'm sure most fishing will be at dark and early morning


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys must be mind readers.I keep reading all these to see what species of "bite" he was looking for and I can't see anything!!! But he's getting good info for a bite of some sort,for something.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

when he mentioned he has a ranger walleye boat i assumed he was goin to go after saugeye. i guess i should of asked what he was goin after. but most guys that has a ranger walleye boat is not goin to want to fish for whitebass. good luck to ya erie, seneca is my favorite lake for saugeye. if you no what your doin you can always catch fish there. water temp will be the big decider if the fish are shallow or deep during the day but at night they will be shallow for sure!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes I'm a walleye guy, so will be chasing saugeyes. Although I do perch quite a bit on erie and do fish crappies in the spring. And occasionally will take a day and musky fish.

Buddy has a cabin on the lake and doesn't own a boat so he's always been forced to shore fish.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You can't fish for all those out of a walleye boat!  Seriously though,as you know,weather,water temp.= bait fish location and where they are the Saugeye will be.All fall,winter,early spring.A nice school of fall crappie will will have hungry saugs under it also.However,saugeye are notorious rule breakers.Deep when they should be shallow,shallow when they should be deep,day bite when should be night feeding more,etc.,etc.,etc. This is why they intrigue me so much and why I rarely,if ever,bass fish or catfish anymore.I LOVE the challenge and rewards of figuring these creatures out.Its a sickness.An addiction.Hope you get into them!!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahahaha. That boat has seen many other species than walleye and unfortunately some undesirables ( catfish and carp). No bass fishing for me

I was addicted when I got my first one years ago but moved away and came back 3 years ago. Unfortunately none of the lakes up here have them. They hit and fight so hard,

I figured it would be trial and error that time of year. As with all fish and every year being didferent


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Figured I would bump this back up to the top!

Any help or word on the shore bite? Coming down next weekend for a day or 2 and don't plan on pulling the boat down. Looking mainly for saugeyes but buddies wife is coming with so she will take anything that bites. 

Thanks,
EA51


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Two (go to) bank fishing spots are always Seneca beach point and along the dam next to the picnic area.
The rock ledges hold bait fish. Lots of guys do good with a slip bobber + bass minnow and a diving bait before dark. Good luck.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We will mainly be cutting, splitting, and stacking firewood. Also hanging stands and cutting shooting lanes for deer season. So any fishing we do is a bonus. 

Thank you. His cabins dock produced a lot of fish in May. He also has a few shale points around it and a few sunken Trees he put out a few year ago we've pulled fish out of so we will just have to see what happens. 

Thanks again


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> We will mainly be cutting, splitting, and stacking firewood. Also hanging stands and cutting shooting lanes for deer season. So any fishing we do is a bonus.
> 
> Thank you. His cabins dock produced a lot of fish in May. He also has a few shale points around it and a few sunken Trees he put out a few year ago we've pulled fish out of so we will just have to see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again


Sorry to hear your not taking the boat. I was there today. Caught an 18/ a 17/ and a 15. Lost a nice one at the boat trying to net him and another about 10 ft. from the boat. Also threw back 6 or 7 dinks and several white bass as well. Nice day all in all. Trolling with cranks.

Snuff 1


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If we were just going to the cabin for a fishing weekend we would bring the boat. But since we are on wood duty, hanging treestands, and clearing shooting lanes we will be lucky to have much time to fish. Any certain color cranks? I'm going to throw a variety box together later today.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i would focus using vibes and jig and twister during daylight and jerkbaits first cpl hours of darkness. not saying cranks wont catch fish but i always seem to catch more on vibes in fall


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Vibes were the first thing I put in the box. Threw some jigs, plastics, flickers, walley divers, bobber stuff, and quite a few Stick baits. I think I'll be set. Anything I'm missing?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

u got er covered!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I figured that should cover it.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

VibE's from shore are effective for saugeye? Will be at Seneca for the weekend. Any info is helpful


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

yes vibes work for shore fishing. i never fish from shore but all you need to do is cast it out and snap jig it back. you may loose a few though.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes snap jig them off the bottom. I've got jigs/twisters and plastics, vibes, jerkbaits, shap raps, flicker shads, walley divers, and a variety of baits. We caught plenty in May that way with vibes. We will be leaving akron around 6 tonight and plan on getting the wood burner going, buddies wife is gunna cook some dinner while we try for a few fish


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Going to bring this thread back up. Heading down early Friday morning to deer camp for muzzleloader. Thinking of bringing some poles with. Anybody doing any good on the saugeyes at night ( will be in the woods during the day) from shore? And if so jerkbaits and plastics?


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if Seneca has open water?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

A few of the bay's had skim ice last fri and sat not sure about now.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Was there this morning, the main ramp is iced over, there is open water by the dam.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Did you do any good foxbites?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Big oil, no saugeyes! I got there around 6am stayed till about 8am. I caught one channel cat. It's been slow there lately, not a typical winter bite at Seneca this year.


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

Is there open water out there is launching a boat possible? Anybody know if around the little island close to the dam is open water?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Countrystrong said:


> Is there open water out there is launching a boat possible? Anybody know if around the little island close to the dam is open water?


Nope it's all locked up


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

We've had some warmer days. I was hoping it'd open up. Thanks for the info as I'm in cleveland and thats a far drive! I'll have to see what parts of erie shoreline are open.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Were they ice fishing at Seneca at all yet?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Were they ice fishing at Seneca at all yet?


There was a few guys out before the warmup. The warm up didn't treat the ice very good though. Even before the warm up the ice didn't look very good to me


----------

